# Witsel ad un passo dal Milan. In Belgio sicuri.



## admin (24 Giugno 2015)

Axel Witsel è ad un passo dal Milan. In Belgio ne sono sicuri. Il sito locale sudinfo.be riporta che il centrocampista, nelle prossime, ore, firmerà con il club rossonero. E' già tutto fatto.

Sky: la trattativa per Witsel c'è ma non siamo così avanti per parlare di chiusura imminente. Lo Zenit lo aspetta dalla vacanze per la Supercoppa di Russia in programma il 12 Luglio. Tra l'altro, lo Zenit lo acquistò per molti soldi. Quindi, per prenderlo, bisognerà spendere tanto.


Si continua da QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/witsel-e-lobiettivo-numero-1-del-milan-centrocampo-vt29424-14.html


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Axel Witsel è ad un passo dal Milan. In Belgio ne sono sicuri. Il sito locale sudinfo.be riporta che il centrocampista, nelle prossime, ore, firmerà con il club rossonero. E' già tutto fatto.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.
> 
> ...



Bene , io sono contento


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Axel Witsel è ad un passo dal Milan. In Belgio ne sono sicuri. Il sito locale sudinfo.be riporta che il centrocampista, nelle prossime, ore, firmerà con il club rossonero. E' già tutto fatto.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.
> 
> ...



Spero non abbia buttato troppi soldi.

Comunque la cosa positiva è che dovrebbe escludere Bertolacci a questo punto.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (24 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Axel Witsel è ad un passo dal Milan. In Belgio ne sono sicuri. Il sito locale sudinfo.be riporta che il centrocampista, nelle prossime, ore, firmerà con il club rossonero. E' già tutto fatto.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.
> 
> ...



Non mi esalta, come detto lo considero un De Jong più alto e con più capelli, leggermente più tecnico. Ma rispetto agli altri catorci che abbiamo in rosa è comunque un upgrade. Il prezzo credo sarà sui 30-35M, in linea con le cifre di mercato (40 Kondo, 41 Firminio).


----------



## Casnop (24 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Axel Witsel è ad un passo dal Milan. In Belgio ne sono sicuri. Il sito locale sudinfo.be riporta che il centrocampista, nelle prossime, ore, firmerà con il club rossonero. E' già tutto fatto.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.
> 
> ...



Che spettacolo quella colonna di giocatorini lì a destra... Witsel, ottimo, può giocare nel Milan.


----------



## Basileuon (24 Giugno 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Bene , io sono contento



Questa è una buona risposta al casino del week end scorso, una trattativa veloce per un giocatore forte... speriamo la si chiuda subito davvero!


----------



## Louis Gara (24 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Axel Witsel è ad un passo dal Milan. In Belgio ne sono sicuri. Il sito locale sudinfo.be riporta che il centrocampista, nelle prossime, ore, firmerà con il club rossonero. E' già tutto fatto.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.
> 
> ...



Per me rischiano di essere milioni scaricati nel cesso. Più o meno tutto dipenderà dal prossimo acquisto (se ci sarà) a centrocampo.
Wistel l'unica cosa per cui viene ricordato è aver spaccato la gamba di quel giocatore.


----------



## malos (24 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Axel Witsel è ad un passo dal Milan. In Belgio ne sono sicuri. Il sito locale sudinfo.be riporta che il centrocampista, nelle prossime, ore, firmerà con il club rossonero. E' già tutto fatto.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.
> 
> ...



A me piace non mi fa impazzire ma visto come siamo messi è oro. Si sanno le cifre?


----------



## Giangy (24 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Axel Witsel è ad un passo dal Milan. In Belgio ne sono sicuri. Il sito locale sudinfo.be riporta che il centrocampista, nelle prossime, ore, firmerà con il club rossonero. E' già tutto fatto.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.
> 
> ...


Io sono più che contento, il giocatore mi piace, solo che aspetto l'ufficialità prima di dare l'affare per fatto


----------



## Andre96 (24 Giugno 2015)

Del giocatori in sè mi importa poco ora come ora,dimostrerebbe che ci sono i soldi 
Speriamo bene.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (24 Giugno 2015)

Abbiamo bisogno adesso anche di un centrocampista di qualità.


----------



## koti (24 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Axel Witsel è ad un passo dal Milan. In Belgio ne sono sicuri. Il sito locale sudinfo.be riporta che il centrocampista, nelle prossime, ore, firmerà con il club rossonero. E' già tutto fatto.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.
> 
> ...


Finalmente una trattativa fatta in silenzio, senza clamori mediatici e foto su Twitter. 
Il giocatore non fa impazzire neanche me, ma meglio di niente. Di sicuro a centrocampo servono anche altri rinforzi.


----------



## davidino (24 Giugno 2015)

[MENTION=2162]davidino[/MENTION]

no copia incolla no link esterni


----------



## Dimaelmaggie (24 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Axel Witsel è ad un passo dal Milan. In Belgio ne sono sicuri. Il sito locale sudinfo.be riporta che il centrocampista, nelle prossime, ore, firmerà con il club rossonero. E' già tutto fatto.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.
> 
> ...



Al benfica era veramente un grandissimo giocatore, in russia si è un pò perso, spero si possa ritrovare con noi


----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Non mi esalta, come detto lo considero un De Jong più alto e con più capelli, leggermente più tecnico. Ma rispetto agli altri catorci che abbiamo in rosa è comunque un upgrade. Il prezzo credo sarà sui 30-35M, in linea con le cifre di mercato (40 Kondo, 41 Firminio).


Secondo me non è non è così... Ha visione di gioco. Con le dovute proporzioni è più un Clarenzio. È lentissimo però.


----------



## Underhill84 (24 Giugno 2015)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Abbiamo bisogno adesso anche di un centrocampista di qualità.



ehm penso che Galliani intenda lui come centrocampista di qualità


----------



## robs91 (24 Giugno 2015)

.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (24 Giugno 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> ehm penso che Galliani intenda lui come centrocampista di qualità



Ah.. Allora siamo messi bene..


----------



## Jack14 (24 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Axel Witsel è ad un passo dal Milan. In Belgio ne sono sicuri. Il sito locale sudinfo.be riporta che il centrocampista, nelle prossime, ore, firmerà con il club rossonero. E' già tutto fatto.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.
> 
> ...





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Non mi esalta, come detto lo considero un De Jong più alto e con più capelli, leggermente più tecnico. Ma rispetto agli altri catorci che abbiamo in rosa è comunque un upgrade. Il prezzo credo sarà sui 30-35M, in linea con le cifre di mercato (40 Kondo, 41 Firminio).



Anche a me non fa impazzire. Però centra poco con De Jong.. Molto più tecnico ma molto meno dinamico. Simile a Fellaini, con piedi più buoni. Guardati dei video di quando era al Benfica, ha anche un grande dribbling cosa che De Jong se lo sogna. Per me però è troppo lento per giocare in Italia (quel ritmo se lo può permettere solo Pirlo).


----------



## Underhill84 (24 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Non mi esalta, come detto lo considero un De Jong più alto e con più capelli, leggermente più tecnico. Ma rispetto agli altri catorci che abbiamo in rosa è comunque un upgrade. Il prezzo credo sarà sui 30-35M, in linea con le cifre di mercato (40 Kondo, 41 Firminio).



Witsel non c'entra con De Jong. Non è un interdittore. E' più simile a Montolivo


----------



## Liuke (24 Giugno 2015)

Non mi esprimo sul giocatore ma vorrei fare una considerazione sulla trattativa....se è veramente fatta per una volta è stata conclusa in poco tempo senza sbandierare a destra e sinistra le cene di galliani creando inutili teatrini. Detto cio spero sia sotto i 30M.


----------



## Petrecte (24 Giugno 2015)

Dimaelmaggie ha scritto:


> Al benfica era veramente un grandissimo giocatore, in russia si è un pò perso, spero si possa ritrovare con noi


Finché non lo vedo in sede che firma io non mi faccio illusioni ... può benissimo spuntare un Carpi qualsiasi e fregarcelo .....


----------



## corvorossonero (24 Giugno 2015)

se l'hanno pagato più di 30 mln abbiamo fatto un errore, dato che in germania dicono che con 25/30 ti porti via gundogan. 
Comunque witsel mi piace ma è giunto il momento che esploda, altrimenti rimarrà solo un discreto giocatore e niente più. Le possibilità le ha, perché ha fisico, e tecnica.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (24 Giugno 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> Anche a me non fa impazzire. Però centra poco con De Jong.. Molto più tecnico ma molto meno dinamico. Simile a Fellaini, con piedi più buoni. Guardati dei video di quando era al Benfica, ha anche un grande dribbling cosa che De Jong se lo sogna. Per me però è troppo lento per giocare in Italia (quel ritmo se lo può permettere solo Pirlo).



Siamo d'accordo sul fatto che non è il centrocampista di qualità che tutti sogniamo. Il regista tecnico che andiamo cercando in tanti. Un Gundogan, tanto per dire. 

Se pensano seriamente di usare De Jong titolare, ad oggi con Witsel il centrocampo è bello che fatto: Witsel (mezz'ala), De Jong (in mezzo), Montolivo (mezz'ala). Sulla trequarti Bonaventura/Honda/Suso. Ovviamente spero che invece arrivi almeno un altro innesto più tecnico. Non Bertolacci.


----------



## corvorossonero (24 Giugno 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Witsel non c'entra con De Jong. Non è un interdittore. E' più simile a Montolivo



quoto...
sono giocatori diversi.


----------



## ildemone85 (24 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Axel Witsel è ad un passo dal Milan. In Belgio ne sono sicuri. Il sito locale sudinfo.be riporta che il centrocampista, nelle prossime, ore, firmerà con il club rossonero. E' già tutto fatto.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.
> 
> ...



serve un acquisto che sgomberi i dubbi sui soldi, cmq foto oscena.


----------



## Louis Gara (24 Giugno 2015)

Dimaelmaggie ha scritto:


> Al benfica era veramente un grandissimo giocatore, in russia si è un pò perso, spero si possa ritrovare con noi



Il punto è proprio quello: chi va in Russia compromette la propria carriera.


----------



## medjai (24 Giugno 2015)

Adesso manca Gundogan e abbiamo un bel centrocampo !


----------



## robs91 (24 Giugno 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Witsel non c'entra con De Jong. Non è un interdittore. E' più simile a Montolivo


Il problema è che assomiglia un po' troppo a Montolivo.fisico a parte....


----------



## J&B (24 Giugno 2015)

Witsel ha personalità,Montolivo no.


----------



## Aragorn (24 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Axel Witsel è ad un passo dal Milan. In Belgio ne sono sicuri. Il sito locale sudinfo.be riporta che il centrocampista, nelle prossime, ore, firmerà con il club rossonero. E' già tutto fatto.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.
> 
> ...



Fosse vero più che per il giocatore in sé sarei sorpreso per la velocità e la discrezione con cui è stata portata a termine la trattativa.


----------



## Shevchenko (24 Giugno 2015)

Finchè non firma non ci credo.


----------



## Stex (24 Giugno 2015)

avremo un centrocampista dopo pirlo...


----------



## admin (24 Giugno 2015)

Mah. A me questo Lenny Kravitz dice poco o nulla. E' una lumaca. E di lumache ne abbiamo fin troppe. Me lo immagino un centrocampo: De Jong - Witsel - Montolivo - Honda che dinamismo...

Comunque, speriamo bene.


----------



## Basileuon (24 Giugno 2015)

Beh ragazzi Witse vale almeno 100 Montolivo eh (non per niente uno vale sui 30 M l'altro una decina)


----------



## Jaqen (24 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mah. A me questo Lenny Kravitz dice poco o nulla. E' una lumaca. E di lumache ne abbiamo fin troppe. Me lo immagino un centrocampo: De Jong - Witsel - Montolivo - Honda che dinamismo...
> 
> Comunque, speriamo bene.



Ovviamente questo centrocampo è uno schifo totale, scenario possibile. Spero che non ci si fermi a questo acquisto, che comunque, condivido.


----------



## Basileuon (24 Giugno 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Ovviamente questo centrocampo è uno schifo totale. Spero che non ci si fermi a questo acquisto, che comunque, condivido.



Infatti il top sarebbe anche un Gundogan per fare:

Witsel -------- Gundo
De Jong


----------



## sion (24 Giugno 2015)

buon giocatore...non un fenomeno ma ci sta questo tipo di giocatori insieme a 2-3 top


----------



## J&B (24 Giugno 2015)

De jong,Witsel.e due che sanno anche giocare senza palla.


----------



## mrsmit (24 Giugno 2015)

Se arriva sarà sicuramente il centrocampista migliore che abbiamo in rosa, poi ha 26 anni ancora quindi ha anche margini di ripresa e di miglioramento.


----------



## wfiesso (24 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mah. A me questo Lenny Kravitz dice poco o nulla. E' una lumaca. E di lumache ne abbiamo fin troppe. Me lo immagino un centrocampo: De Jong - Witsel - Montolivo - Honda
> 
> Comunque, speriamo bene.



guarda, se lo prendiamo davvero ( e attendo la firma prima di gioirne) io sarei contento, è vero che è lento, ma ha una buona tecnica, di certo sarebbe un notevole upgrade, spero comunque arrivi anche qualcuno dinamico e con buona corsa, ci servirebbe come il pane


----------



## zlatan (24 Giugno 2015)

No ragazzi sono stati chiari un acquisto a centrocampo e uno in attacco. Questo costa 30 milioni, io francamente non lo conosco, ma per chi lo conosce, non mi sembrate entusiasti. Comunque aspettiamo la firma ormai non possiamo fidarci piu' di nessun sito...


----------



## Casnop (24 Giugno 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Il problema è che assomiglia un po' troppo a Montolivo.fisico a parte....



Già. Ed è per questo che probabilmente sarà utilizzato come alternativa a Montolivo. Evidentemente quest'ultimo non da le garanzie necessarie a livello fisico per fare quel gioco di pressione che predilige Mihajlovic. Mezzala destra più che sinistra. Sarebbe ideale anche come centrocampista centrale in un 442 o 4231. Ma sembra che il modulo sia un altro...


----------



## Snake (24 Giugno 2015)

30 mil per questo qui? ma ammazzatemi


----------



## J&B (24 Giugno 2015)

Se gli mettono accanto Allan stiamo a posto a centrocampo. Ma temo prenderanno Kucka


----------



## Casnop (24 Giugno 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Fosse vero più che per il giocatore in sé sarei sorpreso per la velocità e la discrezione con cui è stata portata a termine la trattativa.



E' sfuggito a Di Marzio, il che è tutto dire. Galliani avrà deviato le chiamate provenienti dal suo cellulare.


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Axel Witsel è ad un passo dal Milan. In Belgio ne sono sicuri. Il sito locale sudinfo.be riporta che il centrocampista, nelle prossime, ore, firmerà con il club rossonero. E' già tutto fatto.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.
> 
> ...



Vediamo se anche in Italia confermano. A quel esprimerò un giudizio.


----------



## Casnop (24 Giugno 2015)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> guarda, se lo prendiamo davvero ( e attendo la firma prima di gioirne) io sarei contento, è vero che è lento, ma ha una buona tecnica, di certo sarebbe un notevole upgrade, spero comunque arrivi anche qualcuno dinamico e con buona corsa, ci servirebbe come il pane





Sottolinerei un bravo giovine in arrivo da Parma...


----------



## zlatan (24 Giugno 2015)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Già. Ed è per questo che probabilmente sarà utilizzato come alternativa a Montolivo. Evidentemente quest'ultimo non da le garanzie necessarie a livello fisico per fare quel gioco di pressione che predilige Mihajlovic. Mezzala destra più che sinistra. Sarebbe ideale anche come centrocampista centrale in un 442 o 4231. Ma sembra che il modulo sia un altro...



Alternativa a Montolivo??? Ma questo sarà l'unico centrocampista che prenderemo a parte spero Mauri, a 30 milioni e fà l'alternativa al nostro capitano scarsone??? Non penso proprio. De Jong Lo scarso e Witsel titolari sicuro. Ma io spero che alla lunga Mauri rubi il posto al nostro capitano che spero diventi Ex perchè la fascia passi nelle mani di Ibra......
Comunque purtroppo sono solo ipotesi per ora, nè Mauri nè Witsel, nè purtroppo Ibra sono arrivati...


----------



## Basileuon (24 Giugno 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Vediamo se anche in Italia confermano. A quel esprimerò un giudizio.



Secondo l'ultimo titolo di Sky abbiamo virato su Witsel, ma non parla di altro


----------



## Zosimo2410 (24 Giugno 2015)

Witsel mi piace, ma witsel + 10 milioni per Kongdobia lo farei al volo


----------



## Casnop (24 Giugno 2015)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Alternativa a Montolivo??? Ma questo sarà l'unico centrocampista che prenderemo a parte spero Mauri, a 30 milioni e fà l'alternativa al nostro capitano scarsone??? Non penso proprio. De Jong Lo scarso e Witsel titolari sicuro. Ma io spero che alla lunga Mauri rubi il posto al nostro capitano che spero diventi Ex perchè la fascia passi nelle mani di Ibra......
> Comunque purtroppo sono solo ipotesi per ora, nè Mauri nè Witsel, nè purtroppo Ibra sono arrivati...



zlatan, è quello che ho detto. Se Montolivo non da sufficienti garanzie atletiche gioca poco, no? Witsel e Montolivo insieme come mezzali con un centrale basso come De Jong non sono il massimo per il calcio voluto da Mihajlovic.


----------



## neversayconte (24 Giugno 2015)

IN breve: acquisto insensato e costoso fatto perchè siamo con l'acqua alla gola e non sappiamo dove sbattere la testa.


----------



## zlatan (24 Giugno 2015)

[MENTION=1958]zlatan[/MENTION] *no copia incolla *

http://www.milanworld.net/niente-copia-incolla-e-niente-link-da-altri-siti-vt2167.html


----------



## robs91 (24 Giugno 2015)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> IN breve: acquisto insensato e costoso fatto perchè siamo con l'acqua alla gola e non sappiamo dove sbattere la testa.



Si ma aspettiamo,per ora a parte questo sito non ne parla nessuno.Potrebbe benissimo trattarsi di una sparata giornalistica.


----------



## wfiesso (24 Giugno 2015)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Sottolinerei un bravo giovine in arrivo da Parma...



assolutamente si, a me piace molto, sopratutto in ottica futura, se arriva è un gran bel prospetto, basta non gli facciamo fare la fine di Saponara e Cristante


----------



## Mille e una notte (24 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Axel Witsel è ad un passo dal Milan. In Belgio ne sono sicuri. Il sito locale sudinfo.be riporta che il centrocampista, nelle prossime, ore, firmerà con il club rossonero. E' già tutto fatto.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.
> 
> ...


Finchè non c'è scritto ufficiale non ci crede più nessuno, comunque..

Ecco perchè era meglio prendersi Kondogbia, anche a quelle cifre. Col francese avevi una (quasi) certezza a centrocampo. Witsel sembra più un buon tappabuchi.

Ma Witsel è il "sostituto" di Kondogbia? Non hanno caratteristiche diverse?
Inoltre visto che gli altri 2 sono De Jong e Montolivo, era molto meglio il francese che avrebbe portato quel dinamismo che manca al Milan


----------



## davoreb (24 Giugno 2015)

Se arriva sono contento, per quel poco che l'ho visto a me piace.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (24 Giugno 2015)

a parte che fin quando non vedo la conferenza stampa con la maglia rossonera tra le mani del giocatore non credo più a nessuno.

Classico acquisto alla Galliani che è con l'acqua alla gola. Per carità lui è anche abbastanza bravo ma non è ciò che ci serve secondo me,spero riuscirà a smentirmi,perchè tutto sommato mi piace anche come giocatore. 
Se lo paghiamo più di 25 milioni(ma anche 20 oserei dire) Galliani è da linciaggio pubblico.

Insomma vedo più lati negativi che positivi in questa eventuale operazione. Vedo tutto nero ormai,non ce la faccio più.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (24 Giugno 2015)

Solo a me sembra scarsotto? Davvero,anche 20 milioni sono tantissimi,per uno così.


----------



## Casnop (24 Giugno 2015)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> assolutamente si, a me piace molto, sopratutto in ottica futura, se arriva è un gran bel prospetto, basta non gli facciamo fare la fine di Saponara e Cristante



Da Parma riferiscono di un carattere gattusiano. Saponara e Cristante hanno pagato una certa timidezza.


----------



## Mille e una notte (24 Giugno 2015)

J&B ha scritto:


> *Se gli mettono accanto Allan* stiamo a posto a centrocampo. Ma temo prenderanno Kucka


Magari

Comunque è proprio vero che Galliani conosce 10 giocatori, altro che Clasie e Xhaka (nomi mai accostati al Milan)



Casnop ha scritto:


> zlatan, è quello che ho detto. Se Montolivo non da sufficienti garanzie atletiche gioca poco, no? Witsel e Montolivo insieme come mezzali con un centrale basso come De Jong non sono il massimo per il calcio voluto da Mihajlovic.


Passerebbe da Obiang,Acquah,Duncan,Soriano a De Jong,Montolivo,Witsel


----------



## Casnop (24 Giugno 2015)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Passerebbe da Obiang,Acquah,Duncan,Soriano a De Jong,Montolivo,Witsel



Passerebbe da un centrocampo che pressa per recuperare il più in alto possibile il pallone ad uno che il pallone lo gioca anche molto basso a ritmi più compassati. Legittimo, ma lontano dai gusti di Sinisa.


----------



## Aron (24 Giugno 2015)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Magari
> 
> Comunque è proprio vero che Galliani conosce 10 giocatori, altro che Clasie e Xhaka (nomi mai accostati al Milan)
> 
> ...



Witsel l'aveva scoperto Braida.
Quindi se Galliani lo prende, segue in pratica le sue indicazioni.


----------



## de sica (24 Giugno 2015)

Che vi devo dire.. se lo abbiamo strapagato, a quel punto avrei virato su gundogan


----------



## er piscio de gatto (24 Giugno 2015)

Non mi piace per niente questo giocatore, poco incisivo, lento.


----------



## Aron (24 Giugno 2015)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Se arriva sono contento, per quel poco che l'ho visto a me piace.



Ma infatti.
Cioè, abbiamo Montolivo, De Jong e Poli, e facciamo gli schizzinosi su Witsel?

Sono d'accordo che non va ultrapagato. 
Per Witsel si parla di 25 milioni; tantini, ma ci possono stare.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (24 Giugno 2015)

Io non mi faccio più fregare. Aspetto solo la firma prima di dire qualcosa.


----------



## martinmilan (24 Giugno 2015)

beh se arriva sarei comunque contento anche se non stravedo per lui...di certo è che un cattivissimo a centrocampo(ora si è calmato ma da giovane ha spezzato la gamba a wasilewsky senza rimorsi)fisicamente non lo sposti manco con le cannonate.Il difetto è la lentezza e un dribbling poco incisivo ma ha comunque un tiro potente da lontano.Se lo affiancano ad uno coi piedi eccelsi allora diventa un acquisto molto sensato.


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Giugno 2015)

Cioè fatemi capire abbiamo poli e i GemelCessi e qualcuno schifa Witsel ???? Ma veramente ??


----------



## Aron (24 Giugno 2015)

de sica ha scritto:


> Che vi devo dire.. se lo abbiamo strapagato, a quel punto avrei virato su gundogan



Gundogan è vicino al Barcellona. E pure non ci fosse il Barcellona, ci sarebbero altri club pronti a fare superofferte per prenderlo.
In pratica è inarrivabile.

Dobbiamo farcene una ragione. Senza Champions e col danno d'immagine enorme dopo le trattative sfumate di Ancelotti, Kondogbia e Jackson Martinez, giocatori come Gundogan da noi non vengono. Neanche se li strapaghi.

Witsel potrebbe venire solo perchè gioca in un campionato scarso, altrimenti pure lui ci eviterebbe.


----------



## Black (24 Giugno 2015)

Witsel+altro centrocampista tecnico (tipo Pianjc, Gundogan,ecc) ok! Witsel da solo serve a poco, specie se buttano più di 20 milioni per questo. Vedremo se è notizia fondata


----------



## Aron (24 Giugno 2015)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Io non mi faccio più fregare. Aspetto solo la firma prima di dire qualcosa.



C'hai ragione.
Una volta i giocatori li bloccavamo veramente.
Ora pure se ci sono i pre-contratti, riescono a fregarci ugualmente.


----------



## Reblanck (24 Giugno 2015)

Se firma ne parliamo..
Cmq nn vale + di 20 milioni !


----------



## martinmilan (24 Giugno 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Cioè fatemi capire abbiamo poli e i GemelCessi e qualcuno schifa Witsel ???? Ma veramente ??



tu non hai capito che la gente è altro che aspetta...la gente era abituata a seedorf pirlo rui e kakà se permetti..


----------



## Aron (24 Giugno 2015)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> tu non hai capito che la gente è altro che aspetta...la gente era abituata a seedorf pirlo rui e kakà se permetti..



Seedorf e Pirlo erano arrivati da scarti dell'Inter che non vinceva mai.
Quindi andiamoci piano coi pregiudizi.


----------



## alexxx19 (24 Giugno 2015)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> tu non hai capito che la gente è altro che aspetta...la gente era abituata a seedorf pirlo rui e kakà se permetti..



se permetti però i top ci pensano ben più di una volta a venire da noi, come avrai certamente notato 
quindi o guardiamo altrove (campionati minori) o prendiamo tutti ragazzini di belle speranze
poi se quest' anno facessimo un bel campionato per il prossimo anno potrebbe essere diverso


----------



## martinmilan (24 Giugno 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Seedorf e Pirlo erano arrivati da scarti dell'Inter che non vinceva mai.
> Quindi andiamoci piano coi pregiudizi.



seedorf aveva vinto 2 champions...e comunque avevano i piedi...non sono pregiudizi.


----------



## aleslash (24 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Axel Witsel è ad un passo dal Milan. In Belgio ne sono sicuri. Il sito locale sudinfo.be riporta che il centrocampista, nelle prossime, ore, firmerà con il club rossonero. E' già tutto fatto.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.
> 
> ...



Aspettiamo e vediamo, sarebbe sicuramente un buon acquisto


----------



## Superpippo9 (24 Giugno 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Seedorf e Pirlo erano arrivati da scarti dell'Inter che non vinceva mai.
> Quindi andiamoci piano coi pregiudizi.



E gattuso preso a du spicci dalla salernitana....


----------



## martinmilan (24 Giugno 2015)

alexxx19 ha scritto:


> se permetti però i top ci pensano ben più di una volta a venire da noi, come avrai certamente notato
> quindi o guardiamo altrove (campionati minori) o prendiamo tutti ragazzini di belle speranze
> poi se quest' anno facessimo un bel campionato per il prossimo anno potrebbe essere diverso



ma chi vuole un top..pjanic eriksen son costati 10 milioni...hai voglia se ne trovi altre occasioni così..


----------



## Dexter (24 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Axel Witsel è ad un passo dal Milan. In Belgio ne sono sicuri. Il sito locale sudinfo.be riporta che il centrocampista, nelle prossime, ore, firmerà con il club rossonero. E' già tutto fatto.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.
> 
> ...



Arriverà sicuramente ad una cifra che avrebbe permesso l'acquisto di due giocatori dello stesso livello.

Come già ripetuto mille volte, sopra i 25-30 milioni deve arrivare qualcuno che sposti gli equilibri. Witsel sposta al massimo la tenda di casa quando gli entra il sole in cameretta. A cifre simili conviene (come fa qualunque squadra con un AD serio ed un budget decente) prendere 2 giovinotti tipo Geis (preso dallo Schalke per 12 milioni........).


----------



## Aron (24 Giugno 2015)

Black ha scritto:


> Witsel+altro centrocampista tecnico (tipo Pianjc, Gundogan,ecc) ok! Witsel da solo serve a poco, specie se buttano più di 20 milioni per questo. Vedremo se è notizia fondata



Ponendo che ci siano i soldi, l'idea di cui si è sempre parlato (ufficiosamente e anche un po' ufficialmente) sarebbe 

Bertolacci-nuovo regista-centrocampista di quantità e qualità

In pratica Montolivo e De Jong farebbero le riserve. Anche perchè sarebbe da matti puntare su Montolivo sapendo quanto sia soggetto a infortuni.


----------



## MrPeppez (24 Giugno 2015)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Abbiamo bisogno adesso anche di un centrocampista di qualità.



Sarebbe lui quello di qualità, ora ne servirebbe uno di quantità.

A me piace come giocatore ma allo Zenith si è un pò perso.


----------



## Aron (24 Giugno 2015)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> seedorf aveva vinto 2 champions...e comunque avevano i piedi...non sono pregiudizi.



Googla su come erano stati accolti Seedorf e Galliani. 
Io me lo ricordo.


----------



## martinmilan (24 Giugno 2015)

a me pare che moltisimi sottovalutino e snobbino l'importanza di avere un cervello a centrocampo,uno che detta i tempi,che dirige l'orchestra che rallenti o velocizzi il gioco a seconda dello stato della squadra.Per me è ESSENZIALE per la manovra.Non sono un tifoso critico o frustrato che si lamenta a prescindere anzi,sono convinto che quest'anno la svolta sia davvero arrivata ma sono altrettanto convinto che un grande regista a centrocampo vada preso,che sia avanti alla difesa o decentrato ma va preso...da anni ormai.


----------



## Z A Z A' (24 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Axel Witsel è ad un passo dal Milan. In Belgio ne sono sicuri. Il sito locale sudinfo.be riporta che il centrocampista, nelle prossime, ore, firmerà con il club rossonero. E' già tutto fatto.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.
> 
> ...



Mah. Acquisto che accoglierei con freddezza,specialmente ai prezzi che sospettiamo.
È messo bene tecnicamente,ma dinamismo zero. Ed è proprio il dinamismo unito alle tecnica quello che manca al nostro centrocampo.



Aron ha scritto:


> Witsel l'aveva scoperto Braida.
> Quindi se Galliani lo prende, segue in pratica le sue indicazioni.



Dissento.
Braida lo scoprì quando era un ragazzino poco più che ventenne. Sono passati anni dalla segnalazione di Ariedo,anni in cui Witsel non ha fatto niente degno di nota in Russia,in CL e al Mondiale.


----------



## martinmilan (24 Giugno 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Googla su come erano stati accolti Seedorf e Galliani.
> Io me lo ricordo.



io ero un 15enne è li avevo accolti strabene.Pirlo era la stella dell under 21 campione d europa e seedorf non era certo il primo arrivato...le contestazioni saranno state perchè venivano dall'inter non certo per i piedi.


----------



## angelo_o_diavolo (24 Giugno 2015)

Spero quella in foto non sia la moglie...
Comunque giocatore normale, ma meglio di quelli attuali. Per la serie accontentiamoci


----------



## MrPeppez (24 Giugno 2015)

Witsel - Imbula - Allan sarebbe un top centrocampo con riserve De Jong e Montolivo

ma sogno Eriksen


----------



## Louis Gara (24 Giugno 2015)

I centrocampisti che stanno facendo la differenza in Serie A sono quelli che sanno fare la doppia fase, corrono come cavalli e hanno piedi più che egregi: giocatori come Vidal, Nainggolan, Florenzi. Guardate la Lazio dov'è arrivata facendo giocare i propri centrocampisti con continui inserimenti. Noi andiamo a prendere uno che gioca alla moviola, ovvero come tutti quelli che abbiamo.


----------



## franck3211 (24 Giugno 2015)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Witsel - Imbula - Allan sarebbe un top centrocampo con riserve De Jong e Montolivo
> 
> ma sogno Eriksen



Stessa cosa che ho pensato io. Imbula a mordere le caviglie e allan e witsel a costruire


----------



## Louis Gara (24 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Axel Witsel è ad un passo dal Milan. In Belgio ne sono sicuri. Il sito locale sudinfo.be riporta che il centrocampista, nelle prossime, ore, firmerà con il club rossonero. E' già tutto fatto.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## martinmilan (24 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Stessa cosa che ho pensato io. Imbula a mordere le caviglie e allan e witsel a costruire



se vabbè...costruire...


----------



## Marco T. (24 Giugno 2015)

Scusate il mio italiano non perfetto ma sono nato e vivo in Germania. Secondo me Witsel e fortissimo perde quasi mai palloni ed sa fare girare la squadra benissimo. Sarei molto felice se lo prendiamo per me è meglio di kondobia non capisco perché viene schifato così da molti qui dentro


----------



## angelo_o_diavolo (24 Giugno 2015)

Si anche a me sembrava un pò lento quando l'ho visto giocare...speriamo bene, altrimenti qui, tra Honda, Montolivo e questo rischiamo di addormentarci in attesa di un passaggio...


----------



## franck3211 (24 Giugno 2015)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> se vabbè...costruire...



Fatemi capire volete verratyi gundogan e intesta? Con il centrocampo witsel imbula e allan è un attaccante alla ibra si sta tranquilli


----------



## admin (24 Giugno 2015)

*Sky: la trattativa per Witsel c'è ma non siamo così avanti per parlare di chiusura imminente. Lo Zenit lo aspetta dalle vacanze per la Supercoppa di Russia in programma il 12 Luglio. Tra l'altro, lo Zenit lo acquistò per molti soldi. Quindi, per prenderlo, bisognerà spendere tanto.*


----------



## Biss (24 Giugno 2015)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Witsel - Imbula - Allan sarebbe un top centrocampo con riserve De Jong e Montolivo
> 
> ma sogno Eriksen



Se ufficializzano Wistel, per come stanno andando le cose, mi basterebbe Allan (giovane, costa "solo" 15 mln e conosce bene il nostro campionato) condiamo il tutto con un José Mauri a zero e un Baselli a 5/6 mln (giovani in prospettiva) e potrei esser soddisfatto.

Certo, se a posto di Baselli pigliano Inbula tanto meglio, ma dubito acquistino più di 3 giocatori a centrocampo..


----------



## martinmilan (24 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Fatemi capire volete verratyi gundogan e intesta? Con il centrocampo witsel imbula e allan è un attaccante alla ibra si sta tranquilli



non scherzare dai...sono tutti incontristi...


----------



## Julian Ross (24 Giugno 2015)

Certo che avendo in squadra i vari Poli, Montolivo, De Jong ecc ecc..Come si fa a considerare scarso Witsel?!

Sarebbe un grandissimo, darebbe fisicità, centimetri, qualità medio-alta e personalità, tutte caratteristiche che latitano.

Comunque...senza la firma, non ci crederò mai.


----------



## admin (24 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: la trattativa per Witsel c'è ma non siamo così avanti per parlare di chiusura imminente. Lo Zenit lo aspetta dalle vacanze per la Supercoppa di Russia in programma il 12 Luglio. Tra l'altro, lo Zenit lo acquisto per molti soldi. Quindi, per prenderlo, bisognerà spendere tanto.*




.


----------



## franck3211 (24 Giugno 2015)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> non scherzare dai...sono tutti incontristi...



Allan ha ottimi piedi, imbula è dieci volte più tecnico di de jong e witsel paragonato a montolivo è il nuovo Pirlo


----------



## martinmilan (24 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Allan ha ottimi piedi, imbula è dieci volte più tecnico di de jong e witsel paragonato a montolivo è il nuovo Pirlo



se vabbè...lasciamo perdere dai.Andiamo OT


----------



## robs91 (24 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: la trattativa per Witsel c'è ma non siamo così avanti per parlare di chiusura imminente. Lo Zenit lo aspetta dalle vacanze per la Supercoppa di Russia in programma il 12 Luglio. Tra l'altro, lo Zenit lo acquistò per molti soldi. Quindi, per prenderlo, bisognerà spendere tanto.*



Ho il terrore che Galliani voglia spendere 35-40 milioni per questo discreto giocatore.


----------



## Jack14 (24 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Axel Witsel è ad un passo dal Milan. In Belgio ne sono sicuri. Il sito locale sudinfo.be riporta che il centrocampista, nelle prossime, ore, firmerà con il club rossonero. E' già tutto fatto.
> 
> Sky: la trattativa per Witsel c'è ma non siamo così avanti per parlare di chiusura imminente. Lo Zenit lo aspetta dalla vacanze per la Supercoppa di Russia in programma il 12 Luglio. Tra l'altro, lo Zenit lo acquisto per molti soldi. Quindi, per prenderlo, bisognerà spendere tanto.
> 
> ...





Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: la trattativa per Witsel c'è ma non siamo così avanti per parlare di chiusura imminente. Lo Zenit lo aspetta dalle vacanze per la Supercoppa di Russia in programma il 12 Luglio. Tra l'altro, lo Zenit lo acquistò per molti soldi. Quindi, per prenderlo, bisognerà spendere tanto.*



per 20 - 25M sarei anche felice. Più di queste cifre lo lascerei in Russia sinceramente...


----------



## ed.vedder77 (24 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: la trattativa per Witsel c'è ma non siamo così avanti per parlare di chiusura imminente. Lo Zenit lo aspetta dalle vacanze per la Supercoppa di Russia in programma il 12 Luglio. Tra l'altro, lo Zenit lo acquistò per molti soldi. Quindi, per prenderlo, bisognerà spendere tanto.*



Se vebbe....al raduno presentiamo niang e mitra Matri per le seconda volta ...


----------



## mr.wolf (24 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: la trattativa per Witsel c'è ma non siamo così avanti per parlare di chiusura imminente. Lo Zenit lo aspetta dalle vacanze per la Supercoppa di Russia in programma il 12 Luglio. Tra l'altro, lo Zenit lo acquistò per molti soldi. Quindi, per prenderlo, bisognerà spendere tanto.*


ho letto in giro sui 30 mln


----------



## Jack14 (24 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Axel Witsel è ad un passo dal Milan. In Belgio ne sono sicuri. Il sito locale sudinfo.be riporta che il centrocampista, nelle prossime, ore, firmerà con il club rossonero. E' già tutto fatto.
> 
> Sky: la trattativa per Witsel c'è ma non siamo così avanti per parlare di chiusura imminente. Lo Zenit lo aspetta dalla vacanze per la Supercoppa di Russia in programma il 12 Luglio. Tra l'altro, lo Zenit lo acquisto per molti soldi. Quindi, per prenderlo, bisognerà spendere tanto.
> 
> ...





robs91 ha scritto:


> Ho il terrore che Galliani voglia spendere 35-40 milioni per questo discreto giocatore.



esatto. Un conto è spendere queste cifre per Kondogbia (che tra l'altro è molto più giovane e promettente) un conto per Witsel. Sarebbe assurdo


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (24 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: la trattativa per Witsel c'è ma non siamo così avanti per parlare di chiusura imminente. Lo Zenit lo aspetta dalle vacanze per la Supercoppa di Russia in programma il 12 Luglio. Tra l'altro, lo Zenit lo acquisto per molti soldi. Quindi, per prenderlo, bisognerà spendere tanto.*



Stiamo parlando sia con Zenit che con l'agente. Quindi credo che i discorsi siano in fase avanzata.


----------



## il condor (24 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: la trattativa per Witsel c'è ma non siamo così avanti per parlare di chiusura imminente. Lo Zenit lo aspetta dalle vacanze per la Supercoppa di Russia in programma il 12 Luglio. Tra l'altro, lo Zenit lo acquistò per molti soldi. Quindi, per prenderlo, bisognerà spendere tanto.*



non mi convince del tutto e comunque non risolve i nostri problemi. Se arriva, comunque serve un'altro giocatore con grande potenza fisica e bravo sia ad attaccare che difendere. Bertolacci e baselli non hanno queste caratteristiche.


----------



## Memories of the Time (24 Giugno 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> non mi convince del tutto e comunque non risolve i nostri problemi. Se arriva, comunque serve un'altro giocatore con grande potenza fisica e bravo sia ad attaccare che difendere. Bertolacci e baselli non hanno queste caratteristiche.



E invece dovremo sperare di riuscire a prendere Witsel+Baselli+Bertolacci, e sarebbe già tanto.
Sarebbe meglio prendere un buon regista al posto degli ultimi due? Certo.
Lo faranno? non credo


----------



## Albijol (24 Giugno 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> non mi convince del tutto e comunque non risolve i nostri problemi. Se arriva, comunque serve un'altro giocatore con grande potenza fisica e bravo sia ad attaccare che difendere. Bertolacci e baselli non hanno queste caratteristiche.



Spendere più di dieci milioni per questo giocatorino che non eccelle in niente e che da diversi anni è andato a svernare in un campionato ridicolo sarebbe una follia che solo uno come Galliani potrebbe compiere.


----------



## Brain84 (24 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: la trattativa per Witsel c'è ma non siamo così avanti per parlare di chiusura imminente. Lo Zenit lo aspetta dalle vacanze per la Supercoppa di Russia in programma il 12 Luglio. Tra l'altro, lo Zenit lo acquistò per molti soldi. Quindi, per prenderlo, bisognerà spendere tanto.*



Su Wikipedia si sono già presi avanti


----------



## il condor (24 Giugno 2015)

Memories of the Time ha scritto:


> E invece dovremo sperare di riuscire a prendere Witsel+Baselli+Bertolacci, e sarebbe già tanto.
> Sarebbe meglio prendere un buon regista al posto degli ultimi due? Certo.
> Lo faranno? non credo


Quel sarebbe già tanto non va bene perchè per quei due bidoni ci spendi 25mln come minimo conoscendo Galliani. Witsel mi sembra un giocatore molto fumoso. bo vediamo. dopo aver perso Kondocoso per il centrocampo la vedo brutta.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (24 Giugno 2015)

Al prezzo giusto sarebbe un acquisto molto intelligente.


----------



## wildfrank (24 Giugno 2015)

Il Trap direbbe: "non dir gatto....." comunque non mi dispiace anche se avrei preferito uno più dinamico, ma ormai è andato dall'altra sponda del naviglio


----------



## Elshaarawy (24 Giugno 2015)

Mio pupillo da anni, speriamo arrivi. 
Io sono stra sicuro che un centrocampista forte e un attaccante forte arriveranno indipendentemente da tutto.
I soldi ci sono quindi gli eventuali 30 mln per Witsel non sarebbero un problema dato che ne avremmo spesi oltre 70 per due giocatori.


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (24 Giugno 2015)

Se la memoria non mi inganna, qualche settimana fa quando era vicino alla Juve ho letto grandi elogi su di lui.


----------



## rossonerodasempre (24 Giugno 2015)

Tutto fumo, non facciamo la Champions e si sono inserite squadre della Premier che la giocano. Non arriva neanche lui, quest'anno ci vorra' tanta pazienza.


----------



## ilcondompelato (24 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mah. A me questo Lenny Kravitz dice poco o nulla. E' una lumaca. E di lumache ne abbiamo fin troppe. Me lo immagino un centrocampo: De Jong - Witsel - Montolivo - Honda che dinamismo...
> 
> Comunque, speriamo bene.



quoto....qui pare che si spendano 30-35 per lui...un bagno di sangue per una lumaca e con poco personalità.
l ho visto diverse volte negli ultimi anni e non mi sembra giocatore da 30 e passa mln.
se si aspetta da questo il cambio di passo a centrocampo stiamo freschi.
con questi soldi credo che in giro si trovi di meglio.
la juve sembra poter accettare 35-40 mln per vidal e noi a poco meno prendiamo un giocatore che neanche in russia è considerato top


----------



## zlatan (24 Giugno 2015)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Se la memoria non mi inganna, qualche settimana fa quando era vicino alla Juve ho letto grandi elogi su di lui.



Ecco si io ammetto di non conoscerlo. Pero' un paio di mesi fa parlavano di firma imminente con i gobbi, e leggevo commenti entusiasti, qui sembra un funerale.... Ma comunque se manca tanto come dice Di Marzio, stiamo tranquilli che arriva il Valencia di turno e ce lo frega....


----------



## Elshaarawy (24 Giugno 2015)

Memories of the Time ha scritto:


> E invece dovremo sperare di riuscire a prendere Witsel+Baselli+Bertolacci, e sarebbe già tanto.
> Sarebbe meglio prendere un buon regista al posto degli ultimi due? Certo.
> Lo faranno? non credo



Witsel arriverebbe a fare la mezzala ma il suo ruolo naturale è il centrocampista centrale. Poi è molto duttile, può fare anche quello dietro le punte.

Non avesse scelto i soldi in Russia questo era già in un top club, voglio dire, Fellaini fa il quasi titolare a Manchester, per esempio.


----------



## Elshaarawy (24 Giugno 2015)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Ecco si io ammetto di non conoscerlo. Pero' un paio di mesi fa parlavano di firma imminente con i gobbi, e leggevo commenti entusiasti, qui sembra un funerale.... Ma comunque se manca tanto come dice Di Marzio, stiamo tranquilli che arriva il Valencia di turno e ce lo frega....



Di Marzio non ne azzecca una dal 15/18.
E per fare quel ruolo non serve essere dei fulmini di guerra.
Il dinamismo te lo avrebbe dato Kondogbia, da affiancare eventualmente a lui, ma il francese è stato strapagato eh. 
I soldi ci sono, ci va pazienza. Si, anche dopo questi ultimi 2 schiaffi morali che ci han tirato.


----------



## hiei87 (24 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: la trattativa per Witsel c'è ma non siamo così avanti per parlare di chiusura imminente. Lo Zenit lo aspetta dalle vacanze per la Supercoppa di Russia in programma il 12 Luglio. Tra l'altro, lo Zenit lo acquistò per molti soldi. Quindi, per prenderlo, bisognerà spendere tanto.*



Giocatore poco più che discreto. Per me vale 15 milioni. Al massimo ne potrei spendere 20, giusto perchè non si riesce a prendere nessun'altro. E' sicuramente meglio di quelli che abbiamo e di quelli che vorremmo (Bertolacci su tutti), ma non ti cambia certo la vita. Voglio dire, non faceva la differenza neanche in Russia.
In ogni caso non verrà mai, e, se verrà, sarà strapagato. Ormai non so più nemmeno cosa augurarmi...


----------



## Mille e una notte (24 Giugno 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Cioè fatemi capire abbiamo poli e i GemelCessi e qualcuno schifa Witsel ???? Ma veramente ??





DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Se la memoria non mi inganna, qualche settimana fa quando era vicino alla Juve ho letto grandi elogi su di lui.


Comunque avete ragione...bisogna rendersi conto che se non arriva 'sto Witsel arriva l'ItalMilan.
E' inutile parlare di Gundogan o simili, questi non arrivano dai.

Quindi il centrocampo Montolivo-De Jong-Witsel continua a non convincermi, ma comunque Witsel è buono.
Anche in ottica futura (tipo l'anno prossimo)...ti ritrovi questo in rosa. Meglio di niente. Nella rivoluzione non ci spero più


----------



## wildfrank (24 Giugno 2015)

Elshaarawy ha scritto:


> Witsel arriverebbe a fare la mezzala ma il suo ruolo naturale è il centrocampista centrale. Poi è molto duttile, può fare anche quello dietro le punte.
> 
> Non avesse scelto i soldi in Russia questo era già in un top club, voglio dire, Fellaini fa il quasi titolare a Manchester, per esempio.



E' paragonabile come caratteristiche - fatte le debite proporzioni - a Frank Rijkaard? Io direi magari....ma non l'ho quasi mai visto giocare...ai mondiali lo scorso anno com'è andato?


----------



## Mithos3 (24 Giugno 2015)

Mah, io sono dell'idea che se si vuole spendere certe cifre(25-30 milioni) lo si deve fare solo per giocatori che spostino gli equilibri e mi pare che Witsel non sia nulla di tutto ciò. Poi in considerazione della sua lentezza, andrebbe bene per un centrocampo come quello voluto da Miha, destinato al pressing alto e al recupero palla veloce?


----------



## Elshaarawy (24 Giugno 2015)

Tutto sta nell'arrivare in Champions, poi vedrete come cambia la musica e con Kondogbia (strapagato, visto come Dio senza un perrchè) e con Martinez (omuncolo) ci puliremo l'ano.


----------



## Aron (24 Giugno 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Mah. Acquisto che accoglierei con freddezza,specialmente ai prezzi che sospettiamo.
> È messo bene tecnicamente,ma dinamismo zero. Ed è proprio il dinamismo unito alle tecnica quello che manca al nostro centrocampo.
> 
> 
> ...



Witsel purtroppo ha fatto la cavolata di andare giocare in Russia, dove i giocatori spariscono. 
Al Mondiale però ha giocato bene, e lo ha fatto in un Belgio pieno zeppo di campioni e ottimi giocatori.

Sono d'accordo che non sia un campione e che sia esagerato spendere dai 25 milioni in su.
20 milioni comunque li vale. 

Spero anch'io che arrivi qualcun altro al suo posto. Molto meglio Clasie anche per me, che costa pure meno.


----------



## Elshaarawy (24 Giugno 2015)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Comunque avete ragione...bisogna rendersi conto che se non arriva 'sto Witsel arriva l'ItalMilan.
> E' inutile parlare di Gundogan o simili, questi non arrivano dai.
> 
> Quindi il centrocampo Montolivo-De Jong-Witsel continua a non convincermi, ma comunque Witsel è buono.
> Anche in ottica futura (tipo l'anno prossimo)...ti ritrovi questo in rosa. Meglio di niente. Nella rivoluzione non ci spero più



Sta estate andranno via più di 10 giocatori, quindi si, ci sarà rivoluzione.


----------



## Jack14 (24 Giugno 2015)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Comunque avete ragione...bisogna rendersi conto che se non arriva 'sto Witsel arriva l'ItalMilan.
> E' inutile parlare di Gundogan o simili, questi non arrivano dai.
> 
> Quindi il centrocampo Montolivo-De Jong-Witsel continua a non convincermi, ma comunque Witsel è buono.
> Anche in ottica futura (tipo l'anno prossimo)...ti ritrovi questo in rosa. Meglio di niente. Nella rivoluzione non ci spero più



si ma il discorso è che come minimo lo paghiamo 30M. Certo se l'avessimo pagato 15-20 sarei stato pure io felice. Se ci va bene lo pagheremo 6M in meno di quello che l'Intre paga Kondogbia che è molto più giovane ed ha dimostrato qualità in 2 campionati e a livello internazionale.


----------



## markjordan (24 Giugno 2015)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Witsel - Imbula - Allan sarebbe un top centrocampo con riserve De Jong e Montolivo
> 
> ma sogno Eriksen


allan , allan
jose mauri e' forte il doppio di allan


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Axel Witsel è ad un passo dal Milan. In Belgio ne sono sicuri. Il sito locale sudinfo.be riporta che il centrocampista, nelle prossime, ore, firmerà con il club rossonero. E' già tutto fatto.
> 
> Sky: la trattativa per Witsel c'è ma non siamo così avanti per parlare di chiusura imminente. Lo Zenit lo aspetta dalla vacanze per la Supercoppa di Russia in programma il 12 Luglio. Tra l'altro, lo Zenit lo acquistò per molti soldi. Quindi, per prenderlo, bisognerà spendere tanto.
> 
> ...



Buon giocatore che però non ti cambia volto al centrocampo e che comunque non ci fa fare il salto di qualità definitivo..serve anche altro ma temo ci siano idee davvero confuse..


----------



## markjordan (24 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> I centrocampisti che stanno facendo la differenza in Serie A sono quelli che sanno fare la doppia fase, corrono come cavalli e hanno piedi più che egregi: giocatori come Vidal, Nainggolan, Florenzi. Guardate la Lazio dov'è arrivata facendo giocare i propri centrocampisti con continui inserimenti. Noi andiamo a prendere uno che gioca alla moviola, ovvero come tutti quelli che abbiamo.


jose mauri e berto
ma non vanno bene


----------



## franck3211 (24 Giugno 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> si ma il discorso è che come minimo lo paghiamo 30M. Certo se l'avessimo pagato 15-20 sarei stato pure io felice. Se ci va bene lo pagheremo 6M in meno di quello che l'Intre paga Kondogbia che è molto più giovane ed ha dimostrato qualità in 2 campionati e a livello internazionale.



Ragionavo su un aspetto. Secondo me Witsel con Miha potrebbe crescere molto in attenzione e grinta. Secondo me con affianco Imbula e Allan si farebbe un bel centrocampo: con riserve Montolivo de jong e mauri.


----------



## Jack14 (24 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Ragionavo su un aspetto. Secondo me Witsel con Miha potrebbe crescere molto in attenzione e grinta. Secondo me con affianco Imbula e Allan si farebbe un bel centrocampo: con riserve Montolivo de jong e mauri.



Potrei essere d'accordo. Il problema è che imbula e allan non li prendiamo, ma compreremo bertolacci e baselli. Witsel può ancora migliorare ha 26 anni, ma 30M (minimo) mi sembrano eccessivi... non capisco perchè non prendere un olandese o tielemans.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (24 Giugno 2015)

Accetto questo acquisto solo se arriva insieme a uno tra Gundogan-Maher-Xhaka-Imbula-Allan-Clasie


----------



## Renegade (24 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Axel Witsel è ad un passo dal Milan. In Belgio ne sono sicuri. Il sito locale sudinfo.be riporta che il centrocampista, nelle prossime, ore, firmerà con il club rossonero. E' già tutto fatto.
> 
> Sky: la trattativa per Witsel c'è ma non siamo così avanti per parlare di chiusura imminente. Lo Zenit lo aspetta dalla vacanze per la Supercoppa di Russia in programma il 12 Luglio. Tra l'altro, lo Zenit lo acquistò per molti soldi. Quindi, per prenderlo, bisognerà spendere tanto.
> 
> ...



Se arrivasse per davvero sarebbe un colpo decisamente migliore di Kondogbia. E' un giocatore già affermato ed in età matura. Senza contare che ha le caratteristiche che a noi servono: un po' di impostazione e regia, tiro e qualità. Ciò detto, sa pure difendere. Sul mercato dei centrocampisti è tra i più abbordabili. Arrivassero lui più uno tra Xhaka, Clasie ecc. sarei molto soddisfatto. Più del solo arrivo di Kondogbia. Vediamo se si rivelerà tutta fuffa questo rumor.


----------



## Elshaarawy (24 Giugno 2015)

Kondogbia è stato pagato 40 da una base di 27, vedete un pò voi chi è stato quello strapagato.


----------



## franck3211 (24 Giugno 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> Potrei essere d'accordo. Il problema è che imbula e allan non li prendiamo, ma compreremo bertolacci e baselli. Witsel può ancora migliorare ha 26 anni, ma 30M (minimo) mi sembrano eccessivi... non capisco perchè non prendere un olandese o tielemans.



Si 30 milioni sono tanti e a mio parere ci vorrebbe un altro come allan. Bertolacci mi sa che lo vogliono come trequartista. Purtroppo montolivo e de jong a quanto pare sono titolarissimi


----------



## el_gaucho (24 Giugno 2015)

Sky Bet lo quota 1,12 al milan. quota bassissima


----------



## Louis Gara (24 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: la trattativa per Witsel c'è ma non siamo così avanti per parlare di chiusura imminente. Lo Zenit lo aspetta dalle vacanze per la Supercoppa di Russia in programma il 12 Luglio. Tra l'altro, lo Zenit lo acquistò per molti soldi. Quindi, per prenderlo, bisognerà spendere tanto.*





el_gaucho ha scritto:


> Sky Bet lo quota 1,12 al milan. quota bassissima



lasciamo perdere le quote, ormai è appurato che hanno zero validità. Altrimenti a quest'ora in panchina avevamo Ancelotti e a centrocampo Kondogbia


----------



## franck3211 (24 Giugno 2015)

el_gaucho ha scritto:


> Sky Bet lo quota 1,12 al milan. quota bassissima



Le quote ci portano sfortuna ormai.


----------



## Aron (24 Giugno 2015)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> io ero un 15enne è li avevo accolti strabene.Pirlo era la stella dell under 21 campione d europa e seedorf non era certo il primo arrivato...le contestazioni saranno state perchè venivano dall'inter non certo per i piedi.



Pirlo era un giovane bocciato dall'Inter.
Seedorf era stato accolto con calci e pugni all'auto (forse anche uova, questo non me lo ricordo). Si credeva che l'affare vero l'avesse fatto l'Inter prendendo Coco.


----------



## diavolo (24 Giugno 2015)

el_gaucho ha scritto:


> Sky Bet lo quota 1,12 al milan. quota bassissima


Allora è già ad Appiano Gentile.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (24 Giugno 2015)

Comunque i giornalai sono incredibili,
ho cercato un pò in internet,
tutti danno Witsel al Milan, ma perchè lo stà affermando il sito belga, nessuno ha fonti dirette.


----------



## Mille e una notte (24 Giugno 2015)

Elshaarawy ha scritto:


> Sta estate andranno via più di 10 giocatori, quindi si, ci sarà rivoluzione.


La rivoluzione in cui si sperava non era semplicemente cambiare i giocatori, ma fare quel benedetto salto di qualità che 3 grossi arrivi come Ibra, Martinez e Kondogbia potevano far fare.



Jack14 ha scritto:


> si ma il discorso è che come minimo lo paghiamo 30M. Certo se l'avessimo pagato 15-20 sarei stato pure io felice. Se ci va bene lo pagheremo 6M in meno di quello che l'Intre paga Kondogbia che è molto più giovane ed ha dimostrato qualità in 2 campionati e a livello internazionale.


Proprio per questo io Kondogbia lo prendevo pure a 40mln. Porti a casa un '93 di valore. Ma ormai è andato. 

E a quanto pare le alternative di Galliani sono poche e peggiori di Witsel. Quindi lo prenderei.


----------



## Mille e una notte (24 Giugno 2015)

el_gaucho ha scritto:


> Sky Bet lo quota 1,12 al milan. quota bassissima


che truffa sto Sky Bet. 1,12 è una truffa.



diavolo ha scritto:


> Allora è già ad Appiano Gentile.


ahahahahah


----------



## Aron (24 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: la trattativa per Witsel c'è ma non siamo così avanti per parlare di chiusura imminente. Lo Zenit lo aspetta dalle vacanze per la Supercoppa di Russia in programma il 12 Luglio. Tra l'altro, lo Zenit lo acquistò per molti soldi. Quindi, per prenderlo, bisognerà spendere tanto.*



In pratica c'è la scusa per aspettare fino al 12 luglio. 
E si prende tempo.

Ragazzi, si vive alla giornata.
Posso dire che chi è vicino agli ambienti rossoneri è stufo di essere preso per i fondelli, così come è stufo chi è dentro il Milan ma non ha potere di prendere le decisioni.

La cosa "buffa" è che qualche anno fa gli acquirenti per il Milan non c'erano. Oggi ci sono.
Per cui si sa già quale sarà il finale di questa storia. 
Quello che non si sa, sono le reali intenzioni di Berlusconi, che sembrano cambiare dall'oggi al domani.
Vuole rilanciare la società come promesso? Vuole avere una rosa semicompleta per il giorno del ritiro?
In tutto questo, le lotte intestine tra i membri della famiglia stanno incenerendo il Milan. 

Il tanto criticato Suma l'ha detto più volte a Milan Channel: con un mercato come quelli degli ultimi anni, il Milan l'anno prossimo lotta per non retrocedere. 

La triste realtà, purtroppo, è che non ci sono avvisaglie di un cambiamento. A oggi, il mercato del Milan è come quello degli scorsi anni. Tanti nomi, tante voci, ma pochi fatti, di cui l'unico è Rodrigo Ely a parametro zero.
Momentaneamente, siamo al "entra uno se parte uno" e al mercato autofinanziato.
Devono parlare i fatti. A metterci la faccia, ci siamo rotti tutti. 
Dispiace che Suma non possa far altro che continuare col solito registro per tamponare la situazione, anche perchè in caso contrario succederebbe di tutto.
[MENTION=1382]Aron[/MENTION] occhio alle parole censurate


----------



## Elshaarawy (24 Giugno 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Comunque i giornalai sono incredibili,
> ho cercato un pò in internet,
> tutti danno Witsel al Milan, ma perchè lo stà affermando il sito belga, nessuno ha fonti dirette.



La cosa incredibile è che da ora, dopo la questione Kondogbia, ogni giornale o sito italiano, specifica che il giocatore è difficile da trattare perchè... il Milan non fa la Champions.

Come se Miranda e Kondogbia siano andati nella squadra campione d'Europa.
Tempo al tempo.


----------



## el_gaucho (24 Giugno 2015)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Allora è già ad Appiano Gentile.



ahahah, probabile.

Non volevo usarlo come fonte, era piu' che altro per dare una info in piu'


----------



## il condor (24 Giugno 2015)

Ruiu ritiene Witsel ---> Kondogbia.


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: la trattativa per Witsel c'è ma non siamo così avanti per parlare di chiusura imminente. Lo Zenit lo aspetta dalle vacanze per la Supercoppa di Russia in programma il 12 Luglio. Tra l'altro, lo Zenit lo acquistò per molti soldi. Quindi, per prenderlo, bisognerà spendere tanto.*





il condor ha scritto:


> Ruiu ritiene Witsel ---> Kondogbia.



Ruiu --->


----------



## Elshaarawy (24 Giugno 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> Ruiu ritiene Witsel ---> Kondogbia.



Non stiamo parlando di Pogba, eh.


----------



## MrPeppez (24 Giugno 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> Ruiu ritiene Witsel ---> Kondogbia.



Ruiu è un buffone. Witsel, da quanto leggo, nemmeno verrà al Milan, quindi il prossimo sempre secondo il "giornalista" Ruiu sarà > di Kondo e di Witsel. Che pena.


----------



## Brain84 (24 Giugno 2015)

Sarebbe buono se pagato 20 mln e se affiancato da un centrocampista tipo Nainggolan o Gundogan


----------



## il condor (24 Giugno 2015)

Elshaarawy ha scritto:


> Non stiamo parlando di Pogba, eh.



perchè bertolacci è il nuovo iniesta....


----------



## Elshaarawy (24 Giugno 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> perchè bertolacci è il nuovo iniesta....



No, ma da come parli pare che Kondogbia valga due Pogba quando un investimento di 40 mln è stato a detta di ogni addetto ai lavori, esagerato. Poi per carità, ottimo giocatore, ma allora la Juve fa bene a chiederne 100 per il suo.


----------



## Aron (24 Giugno 2015)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Ruiu è un buffone. Witsel, da quanto leggo, nemmeno verrà al Milan, quindi il prossimo sempre secondo il "giornalista" Ruiu sarà > di Kondo e di Witsel. Che pena.



Ruiu c'ha i suoi difetti (in primis, il suo intestardirsi con una notizia specifica), ma in questo momento c'ha più ragione lui di qualsiasi altro giornalista vicino al Milan. 
Lui è l'unico che è sempre stato scettico su un Milan che avrebbe fatto un grande mercato.
Ha sempre detto che la squadra avrebbe puntato su un allenatore motivatore come Conte e che il mercato sarebbe stato migliore degli anni scorsi, ma comunque sempre un mercato basato su scambi, parametri zero ed investimenti fatti coi soldi delle cessioni.
Ed è sempre stato scettico su Bee e Doyen.

Sta accadendo tutto quello che ha previsto.
Ha cannato su Conte, ma Conte è stato davvero vicino al Milan, su questo non c'è neanche da discutere. Lo stesso Tavecchio lo aveva affermato che una big italiana ha chiesto Conte col doppio incarico.
Saltato Conte, è arrivato Mihajlovic, il suo clone.

Secondo diversi giornalisti, se il Milan fosse riuscito a prendere Conte l'anno scorso, Berlusconi gli avrebbe fatto un mercato di spessore, come minimo sul livello di quello della Juventus nel 2011. E se quest'anno fosse arrivato Ancelotti, o lo stesso Conte, Berlusconi non si sarebbe fatto problemi a investire.
Con Inzaghi, Berlusconi non ha voluto investire.
A prescindere che Berlusconi forse nutrì il pensiero di esonerare Inzaghi tra agosto e ottobre nella speranza di prendere comunque Conte, il presidente sembra avere una filosofia particolare sugli allenatori, come l'ha avuta pure Moratti: sei uno emergente? Pensi di essere bravo? Dimostralo senza i campioni. 
Con Inzaghi ha fatto così. Lo farà anche con Mihajlovic?
Speriamo di no, ma io c'ho i brividi al riguardo.


----------



## il condor (24 Giugno 2015)

Elshaarawy ha scritto:


> No, ma da come parli pare che Kondogbia valga due Pogba quando un investimento di 40 mln è stato a detta di ogni addetto ai lavori, esagerato. Poi per carità, ottimo giocatore, ma allora la Juve fa bene a chiederne 100 per il suo.



kondogbia <---- pogba, però è ancora giovane ed ha ampi margini di miglioramento anche se non diventerà mai come Pogba. Witsel ha 26 anni ed è fatto e finito. nella sua carriera non ha mai brillato e tra uno che può migliorare molto e witsel preferisco il primo.


----------



## angelo_o_diavolo (24 Giugno 2015)

Ma per cortesia, Ruiu è il lecchino di galliani, andatevi a risentire cosa diceva di Seedorf e Inzaghi all'inizo di quest'anno. Su Conte ha fatto una figura ridicola. Tutta TL e Ravezzani in particolare hanno fatto una figura oscena su Bee, continuando a sfotterlo fino al giorno prima di prendere il 48%. E tutt'oggi Ruiu pur di difendere Galliani la sua teoria è che i soldi non ci sono e quindi Galliani non ha sbagliato nulla. 
Se non ci sono i soldi come lo stanno comprando Witsel?


----------



## Fabriman94 (24 Giugno 2015)

Sono perplesso. Per carità, ha un buon dribbling, ma è lentissimo. L'unica speranza è che vada a sostituire Montolivo.


----------



## Aron (24 Giugno 2015)

angelo_o_diavolo ha scritto:


> Ma per cortesia, Ruiu è il lecchino di galliani, andatevi a risentire cosa diceva di Seedorf e Inzaghi all'inizo di quest'anno. Su Conte ha fatto una figura ridicola. Tutta TL e Ravezzani in particolare hanno fatto una figura oscena su Bee, continuando a sfotterlo fino al giorno prima di prendere il 48%. E tutt'oggi Ruiu pur di difendere Galliani la sua teoria è che i soldi non ci sono e quindi Galliani non ha sbagliato nulla.
> Se non ci sono i soldi come lo stanno comprando Witsel?



Bee al momento non ha preso nulla.
Ufficialmente, c'è una trattativa in esclusiva e un principio d'accordo.
Ma attualmente l'accordo sembra molto fragile, visto che è saltato l'asse con Doyen e che i soldi che dovevano essere anticipati da Fininvest e/o Berlusconi non si sono ancora visti.

Witsel lo stanno comprando come stavano comprando Kondogbia.

La cruda verità dei fatti è questa, al momento.


----------



## Victorss (24 Giugno 2015)

angelo_o_diavolo ha scritto:


> Ma per cortesia, Ruiu è il lecchino di galliani, andatevi a risentire cosa diceva di Seedorf e Inzaghi all'inizo di quest'anno. Su Conte ha fatto una figura ridicola. Tutta TL e Ravezzani in particolare hanno fatto una figura oscena su Bee, continuando a sfotterlo fino al giorno prima di prendere il 48%. E tutt'oggi Ruiu pur di difendere Galliani la sua teoria è che i soldi non ci sono e quindi Galliani non ha sbagliato nulla.
> Se non ci sono i soldi come lo stanno comprando Witsel?



Ah lo stanno comprando? No perché io ufficiale non lo vedo. 
Detto questo se mai arrivasse, chi schiva Witsel si merita Essien, Muntari, Trattore.


----------



## franck3211 (24 Giugno 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Bee al momento non ha preso nulla.
> Ufficialmente, c'è una trattativa in esclusiva e un principio d'accordo.
> Ma attualmente l'accordo sembra molto fragile, visto che è saltato l'asse con Doyen e che i soldi che dovevano essere anticipati da Fininvest e/o Berlusconi non si sono ancora visti.
> 
> ...



Ascoltate meno i giornali, di questo accordo non si sa niente e di questa alleanza rotta tra Lucas e Galliani nemmeno. Senza soldi non li trattavamo proprio ne martinez ne kondogbia i cui agenti hanno comunque confermato le trattative con noi che evidentemente avevamo già l accordo con le squadre


----------



## Dapone (24 Giugno 2015)

infatti io non capisco perché ci siano così tanti schizzinosi. 
è meglio di tutto ciò che abbiamo in rosa? ok, quindi è un miglioramento.

certo c'è sempre di meglio, però come sappiamo il meglio attualmente ci schifa. giustamente.
e non è nemmeno scontato l'arrivo di witsel. tanto se non arriva, abbiamo sulley che sta già scaldando i motori.


----------



## Jack14 (24 Giugno 2015)

Dapone ha scritto:


> infatti io non capisco perché ci siano così tanti schizzinosi.
> è meglio di tutto ciò che abbiamo in rosa? ok, quindi è un miglioramento.
> 
> certo c'è sempre di meglio, però come sappiamo il meglio attualmente ci schifa. giustamente.
> e non è nemmeno scontato l'arrivo di witsel. tanto se non arriva, abbiamo sulley che sta già scaldando i motori.



il problema che quest'anno 150M (forse) ce le abbiamo per il mercato e l'anno prossimo chi lo sa. Dobbiamo andare per forza in champions, quindi i miglioramenti devono essere tali per permetterci di raggiungere questo obiettivo. Non è questione di essere schizzinosi ma se spendi 15-20M per Bertolacci e 30-35M per witsel hai già quasi dimezzato il budget senza migliorare sensibilmente il centrocampo e la squadra. Certo sei migliorato, ma in champions probabilmente non ci arrivi, e questo potrebbe essere un problema.


----------



## Thankcobra (24 Giugno 2015)

Sempre secondo quel giornale, Witsel è partito per firmare.
Non so a quanto crederci, aspettiamo e vediamo.


----------



## Ciachi (24 Giugno 2015)

Opssss....guarda un po': possibile asta per witsel di alcuni club di premier inglese!!! Toh...mi sembra un film già visto!!!!


----------



## Victorss (24 Giugno 2015)

Dapone ha scritto:


> infatti io non capisco perché ci siano così tanti schizzinosi.
> è meglio di tutto ciò che abbiamo in rosa? ok, quindi è un miglioramento.
> 
> certo c'è sempre di meglio, però come sappiamo il meglio attualmente ci schifa. giustamente.
> e non è nemmeno scontato l'arrivo di witsel. tanto se non arriva, abbiamo sulley che sta già scaldando i motori.



Ma tra l altro non sarà un top player Witsel nave un ottimo giocatore, é abbastanza tecnico invece qua sembra sia uno scarpone, fisicamente é una bestia non lo sposti e non lo butti giù. Tiene quasi sempre la palla attaccata ai piedi proteggendola col corpo se necessario. É un centrocampista assolutamente completo con una buona visione di gioco. Bho il suo punto debole dovrebbe essere la lentezza? Ma l avete visto borjia Valero? Pirlo? Pizarro? Poi adesso kondogbia sembra un top mondo ma é solo più veloce ma MOLTO meno tecnico e con meno visione di gioco. Come al solito ce lo fregheranno perche siamo ridicoli, aspettando sulley con cauto ottimismo.


----------



## Dapone (24 Giugno 2015)

allo stesso tempo c'è una squadra intera da rifare.

per portare qualsiasi campione con la C maiuscola, oltre a strapagarlo devi anche dargli un ingaggio che lo convinca.
ammesso che voglia venire in una squadra che non ha coppe.

io non dico di non volere i campioni, anzi. magari un ibra, higuain, verratti, thiago silva. magari!
e non sto promuovendo a pieni voti witsel. potrebbe anche rivelarsi un bidone, io non lo so.
attualmente quello che vedo in questo giocatore è un miglioramento nel reparto e se viene di certo non storco il naso.


----------



## robs91 (24 Giugno 2015)

Thankcobra ha scritto:


> Sempre secondo quel giornale, Witsel è partito per firmare.
> Non so a quanto crederci, aspettiamo e vediamo.



Per loro è già arrivato a Milano e ha firmato,bah.Mi sa che la stanno sparando grossa.


----------



## Jack14 (24 Giugno 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Per loro è già arrivato a Milano e ha firmato,bah.Mi sa che la stanno sparando grossa.



Eh si anche perchè non riportano alcun dettaglio della trattativa, come ad esempio il prezzo pagato


----------



## DannySa (24 Giugno 2015)

Intanto in Belgio dicono abbia firmato..


----------



## Louis Gara (24 Giugno 2015)

*Secondo sudinfo.be, il portale che ha lanciato per primo la notizia, Witsel è volato in Italia e ha già firmato per il Milan. 

Aspettiamo aggiornamenti e soprattutto conferme*


----------



## admin (24 Giugno 2015)

*Sempre secondo Sudinfo.be Axel Witsel ha firmato con il Milan ed è un nuovo giocatore rossonero.

Aspettiamo conferme*


----------



## Giangy (24 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sempre secondo Sudinfo.be Axel Witsel ha firmato con il Milan ed è un nuovo giocatore rossonero.
> 
> Aspettiamo conferme*


Speriamo sia vero... comunque attendo l'ufficialità


----------



## Snake (24 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Secondo sudinfo.be, il portale che ha lanciato per primo la notizia, Witsel è volato in Italia e ha già firmato per il Milan.
> 
> Aspettiamo aggiornamenti e soprattutto conferme*



questo è venuto in italia e non l'ha visto nessuno?


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (24 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sempre secondo Sudinfo.be Axel Witsel ha firmato con il Milan ed è un nuovo giocatore rossonero.
> 
> Aspettiamo conferme*



Sto cercando in giro ma per adesso ne parlano solo loro.
Ho provato a vedere se si tratta di un sito affidabile ma per ora non ho trovato nulla


----------



## sion (24 Giugno 2015)

bah..non ci credo per niente...ma che fonte e'?


----------



## siioca (24 Giugno 2015)

speriamo sia vero, davvero un buon giocatore...


----------



## Mille e una notte (24 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Secondo sudinfo.be, il portale che ha lanciato per primo la notizia, Witsel è volato in Italia e ha già firmato per il Milan.
> 
> Aspettiamo aggiornamenti e soprattutto conferme*


 Se non si chiude manco questa non vedo più come ci si possa fidare dei giornali. Certo è che se ha già firmato non ci potrà essere il problemone delle visite mediche. Al massimo si scoprirà che Witsel ha firmato con l inchiostro che sparisce


----------



## robs91 (24 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sempre secondo Sudinfo.be Axel Witsel ha firmato con il Milan ed è un nuovo giocatore rossonero.
> 
> Aspettiamo conferme*



naa senza le visite mediche è impossibile.


----------



## Jack14 (24 Giugno 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> questo è venuto in italia e non l'ha visto nessuno?



infatti...ormai veniamo trollati pure dai giornali belghi...


----------



## angelo_o_diavolo (24 Giugno 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> questo è venuto in italia e non l'ha visto nessuno?



Capirai, non è mica Obama. Volendo queste cose si fanno in segreto, anzi si sono sempre fatte


----------



## Marilson (24 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sempre secondo Sudinfo.be Axel Witsel ha firmato con il Milan ed è un nuovo giocatore rossonero.
> 
> Aspettiamo conferme*



qualcuno sa dirmi a parole sue se rispetto a Kondogbia ci guadagnamo o perdiamo? Io sono troppo poco lucido per trarre delle conclusioni razionali su questa operazione


----------



## Victorss (24 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Secondo sudinfo.be, il portale che ha lanciato per primo la notizia, Witsel è volato in Italia e ha già firmato per il Milan.
> 
> Aspettiamo aggiornamenti e soprattutto conferme*



A me sembra uno scherzo di cattivo gusto.


----------



## Victorss (24 Giugno 2015)

Marilson ha scritto:


> qualcuno sa dirmi a parole sue se rispetto a Kondogbia ci guadagnamo o perdiamo? Io sono troppo poco lucido per trarre delle conclusioni razionali su questa operazione



É uguale. Questo é più tecnico l altro più dinamico. Se gioca de Kong é meglio Witsel secondo me.


----------



## Tahva (24 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sempre secondo Sudinfo.be Axel Witsel ha firmato con il Milan ed è un nuovo giocatore rossonero.
> 
> Aspettiamo conferme*


Non ho seguito il giocatore quindi non faccio commenti su di lui, non conoscendolo, ma spero vivamente sia vero solo per togliermi il terrore che non ci sia un centesimo da spendere nemmeno quest'anno...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (24 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Secondo sudinfo.be, il portale che ha lanciato per primo la notizia, Witsel è volato in Italia e ha già firmato per il Milan.
> 
> Aspettiamo aggiornamenti e soprattutto conferme*





Admin ha scritto:


> *Sempre secondo Sudinfo.be Axel Witsel ha firmato con il Milan ed è un nuovo giocatore rossonero.
> 
> Aspettiamo conferme*



Questo portale non credo sia molto attendibile. In Italia sarebbe già uscita la notizia. Dubito che abbiamo concluso un'operazione con un tale livello di segretezza. 

Di Marzio e Gazzetta.it continuano a dire che stiamo soltanto trattando e che ci vorrà ancora tempo.


----------



## markjordan (24 Giugno 2015)

Marilson ha scritto:


> qualcuno sa dirmi a parole sue se rispetto a Kondogbia ci guadagnamo o perdiamo? Io sono troppo poco lucido per trarre delle conclusioni razionali su questa operazione


dipende dal prezzo
sui 25m preferirei questo
ma caratteristiche a parte sono scommesse , a noi comunque manca tecnica x cui io sono x witsel


----------



## ed.vedder77 (24 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sempre secondo Sudinfo.be Axel Witsel ha firmato con il Milan ed è un nuovo giocatore rossonero.
> 
> Aspettiamo conferme*



sarà la versione belga di calciomercato dove davano ibra ufficiale...
comunque una trattativa in sordina e che venga fuori quando è tutto già definito me l aspetto.Anche per evitare spiacevoli sorprese.
Lento o no io mi auguro che arrivi,è sicuramente un miglioramento


----------



## Underhill84 (24 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sempre secondo Sudinfo.be Axel Witsel ha firmato con il Milan ed è un nuovo giocatore rossonero.
> 
> Aspettiamo conferme*



Ho fatto un giro su altri portali Belgi, ma neanche ne parlano di Witsel... Mentre in tutti parlano di Naingollan.


----------



## Sotiris (24 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sempre secondo Sudinfo.be Axel Witsel ha firmato con il Milan ed è un nuovo giocatore rossonero.
> 
> Aspettiamo conferme*



sarebbe ora che il Milan tornasse a concludere una trattativa in silenzio lontano dalle telecamere, come credo non accada da Nesta piazzato l'ultimo giorno di mercato.


----------



## Jack14 (24 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Questo portale non credo sia molto attendibile. In Italia sarebbe già uscita la notizia. Dubito che abbiamo concluso un'operazione con un tale livello di segretezza.
> 
> Di Marzio e Gazzetta.it continuano a dire che stiamo soltanto trattando e che ci vorrà ancora tempo.



Calciomercato.com riferisce che Witsel è in viaggio di nozze in Grecia quindi non puó essere a Milano. Una bufala


----------



## Hammer (24 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sempre secondo Sudinfo.be Axel Witsel ha firmato con il Milan ed è un nuovo giocatore rossonero.
> 
> Aspettiamo conferme*



Finchè non arriva il comunicato ufficiale non ci credo. Su questo tantomeno


----------



## angelo_o_diavolo (24 Giugno 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.com riferisce che Witsel è in viaggio di nozze in Grecia quindi non puó essere a Milano. Una bufala



Il sito che dava Ibra al Milan ufficiale.


----------



## neversayconte (24 Giugno 2015)

Mi sa che Ruiu ci sta leggendo. sta riportando in diretta questa notizia.
facciamo ciao con la manina, ciao Ruiu


----------



## ed.vedder77 (24 Giugno 2015)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> Mi sa che Ruiu ci sta leggendo. sta riportando in diretta questa notizia.
> facciamo ciao con la manina, ciao Ruiu



più che ciao con la manina io a ruiu faccio questo.....


----------



## Alberto (24 Giugno 2015)

Comunque ragazzi io l'ho visto giocare molte vote, non sarà un fulmine di guerra ma è bravo tecnicamente, buona visione di gioco, per togliergli il pallone la maggior parte delle volte bisogna fargli fallo, anche per via del fatto che fisicamente è ben messo. Poi comunque se lo crecano squadre come Man Utd, Chelsea e su alcuni articoli è riportato che il Barcellona voleva prenderlo per il 2016 vuol dire che tanto scarso non è. Ci si esaltava per Kondogbia che lo cercava il Milan, l'inter e la juve... e forse (ma ci credo poco perchè altrimenti oggi non sarebbe arrivato nel nostro campionato) qualche squadra inglese tipo l'arsenal..


----------



## Aron (24 Giugno 2015)

Secondo Gazzetta, Sky e Calciomercato.com, la trattativa è ancora lunga. 
Calma insomma con le illusioni.


----------



## Jino (24 Giugno 2015)

Buonissimo giocatore, ma ha costi che non gli appartengono, drogati dal calcio russo. Se a cifre giuste ben venga.


----------



## admin (24 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Secondo sudinfo.be, il portale che ha lanciato per primo la notizia, Witsel è volato in Italia e ha già firmato per il Milan.
> 
> Aspettiamo aggiornamenti e soprattutto conferme*





Admin ha scritto:


> *Sempre secondo Sudinfo.be Axel Witsel ha firmato con il Milan ed è un nuovo giocatore rossonero.
> 
> Aspettiamo conferme*




*Secondo La Gazzetta dello Sport la trattativa per Witsel al Milan è ancora lunga.*


----------



## Il Genio (24 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Secondo sudinfo.be, il portale che ha lanciato per primo la notizia, Witsel è volato in Italia e ha già firmato per il Milan.
> 
> Aspettiamo aggiornamenti e soprattutto conferme*





Admin ha scritto:


> *Sempre secondo Sudinfo.be Axel Witsel ha firmato con il Milan ed è un nuovo giocatore rossonero.
> 
> Aspettiamo conferme*





Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo La Gazzetta dello Sport la trattativa per Witsel al Milan è ancora lunga.*




Non so perchè ma temo che abbia ragione la gazzetta


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (24 Giugno 2015)

*Il padre del giocatore, Thierry Witsel, contattato dal portale dhnet.be non smentisce e non conferma nulla. Ecco le sue parole: "Non ho alcun commento da fare. Se le cose sono suscettibili di muoversi nei prossimi giorni? Non lo so ..."*


----------



## TheZio (24 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Questo portale non credo sia molto attendibile. In Italia sarebbe già uscita la notizia. Dubito che abbiamo concluso un'operazione con un tale livello di segretezza.
> 
> Di Marzio e Gazzetta.it continuano a dire che stiamo soltanto trattando e che ci vorrà ancora tempo.



La trattativa sottotraccia del condor


----------



## Jino (24 Giugno 2015)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Non so perchè ma temo che abbia ragione la gazzetta



Concordo, per me c'è solo un pour parler ad oggi.


----------



## franck3211 (24 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Il padre del giocatore, Thierry Witsel, contattato dal portale dhnet.be non smentisce e non conferma nulla. Ecco le sue parole: "Non ho alcun commento da fare. Se le cose sono suscettibili di muoversi nei prossimi giorni? Non lo so ..."*



Il sito riporta che a breve avranno maggiori informazioni. Potrebbe essere la trattativa che il condor ha condotto in silenzio evitando di parlare perfino con l'amico Di Stefano e DI marzio.


----------



## Franz64 (24 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Il padre del giocatore, Thierry Witsel, contattato dal portale dhnet.be non smentisce e non conferma nulla. Ecco le sue parole: "Non ho alcun commento da fare. Se le cose sono suscettibili di muoversi nei prossimi giorni? Non lo so ..."*




Non sono nè pessimisita, nè ottimista (cit.)
Non so... abbiamo mangiato... (cit.)


----------



## Aron (24 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Il padre del giocatore, Thierry Witsel, contattato dal portale dhnet.be non smentisce e non conferma nulla. Ecco le sue parole: "Non ho alcun commento da fare. Se le cose sono suscettibili di muoversi nei prossimi giorni? Non lo so ..."*



Insomma, va anche lui all'Atletico.


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Giugno 2015)

Io ogni caso parliamo di un ottimo giocatore..attenzione che è un po' sparito dai radar perché fece quella scelta scellerata di andare allo Zenit 3 anni fa ma non dimentichiamoci che lo pagarono 40 milioni a 22 anni e che comunque è un titolare della nazionale belga che oggi è molto più forte dell'Italia e dell'olanda tanto per fare due nomi..


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (24 Giugno 2015)

Ricordo bellissime parole su Witsel, prima di andare allo Zenit. Non l'ho mai seguito tanto, quindi non so moltissimo delle sue caratteristiche di gioco ma vedo che molti di voi lo conoscono bene 
La trattativa ci sta ad esser lunga. Spero finisca meglio delle altre..


----------



## Louis Gara (24 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Il padre del giocatore, Thierry Witsel, contattato dal portale dhnet.be non smentisce e non conferma nulla. Ecco le sue parole: "Non ho alcun commento da fare. Se le cose sono suscettibili di muoversi nei prossimi giorni? Non lo so ..."*



Si ricomincia con le dichiarazioni dall'estero sul forse sì fore no forse abbiamo deciso forse non lo so...


----------



## franck3211 (24 Giugno 2015)

*lo zenit ha appena smentito*


----------



## danjr (24 Giugno 2015)

Lo paghiamo con parco della vittoria?


----------



## Aron (24 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Si ricomincia con le dichiarazioni dall'estero sul forse sì fore no forse abbiamo deciso forse non lo so...



Mi aspetto la notizia: "beffa Milan. Witsel va alla Juve."


----------



## Aron (24 Giugno 2015)

danjr ha scritto:


> Lo paghiamo con parco della vittoria?



Un miliardo di coupon da Giannino.


----------



## Butcher (24 Giugno 2015)

danjr ha scritto:


> Lo paghiamo con parco della vittoria?



Abbiamo solo Vicolo Stretto e Vicolo Corto.


----------



## Giangy (24 Giugno 2015)

Comunque secondo me prima del 1 Luglio qualcuno viene acquistato, non ci si può presentare il giorno del raduno con Agazzi, Bonera, Albertazzi, Zaccardo, Muntari e compagnia cantante, sarebbe ridicolo


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Giugno 2015)

*L'addetto stampa dello Zenit ha smentito, ecco le parole riportate da goal.com:"A noi non è arrivata nessuna offerta formale per il giocatore, lo Zenit ha ribadito più volte che il giocatore costa tanto e se qualcuno lo vorrebbe deve offrire una cifra sostanziosa per prenderlo, quello che dice la stampa in questo momento non corrisponde alla realtà dei fatti. "*


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *L'addetto stampa dello Zenit ha smentito, ecco le parole riportate da goal.com:"A noi non è arrivata nessuna offerta formale per il giocatore"*



Fine del discorso, se ne riparla tra un mese minimo.


----------



## wfiesso (24 Giugno 2015)

quindi? da una parte leggo che è nostro, da un altra che si apre un asta e la gazetta dice che la trattativa è ancora lunga... non ci fregheranno anche questo spero


----------



## wfiesso (24 Giugno 2015)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Comunque secondo me prima del 1 Luglio qualcuno viene acquistato, non ci si può presentare il giorno del raduno con Agazzi, Bonera, Albertazzi, Zaccardo, Muntari e compagnia cantante, sarebbe ridicolo



ci sarà anche Ely e forse Jose Mauri


----------



## Louis Gara (24 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *L'addetto stampa dello Zenit ha smentito, ecco le parole riportate da goal.com:"A noi non è arrivata nessuna offerta formale per il giocatore, lo Zenit ha ribadito più volte che il giocatore costa tanto e se qualcuno lo vorrebbe deve offrire una cifra sostanziosa per prenderlo, quello che dice la stampa in questo momento non corrisponde alla realtà dei fatti. "*


Lasciamo perdere, questi di certo non vogliono rimetterci l'investimento fatto.



wfiesso ha scritto:


> quindi? da una parte leggo che è nostro, da un altra che si apre un asta e la gazetta dice che la trattativa è ancora lunga... non ci fregheranno anche questo spero



Gli unici che battevano forte la notizia erano quelli di quel sito belga, il resto parla di trattativa forse nemmeno avviata e comunque lunga data i costi dell'operazione.


----------



## wfiesso (24 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Lasciamo perdere, questi di certo non vogliono rimetterci l'investimento fatto.
> 
> 
> 
> Gli unici che battevano forte la notizia erano quelli di quel sito belga, il resto parla di trattativa forse nemmeno avviata e comunque lunga data i costi dell'operazione.



sto mercato estivo è di una sofferenza immane, almeno per i nomi che si fanno e per le aspettative che ci hanno messo in testa, però se stiamo a guardare non cambia molto dagli altri anni, fin'ora non abbiamo preso nessuno


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *L'addetto stampa dello Zenit ha smentito, ecco le parole riportate da goal.com:"A noi non è arrivata nessuna offerta formale per il giocatore, lo Zenit ha ribadito più volte che il giocatore costa tanto e se qualcuno lo vorrebbe deve offrire una cifra sostanziosa per prenderlo, quello che dice la stampa in questo momento non corrisponde alla realtà dei fatti. "*



Io non penso che interessi realmente


----------



## Underhill84 (24 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *L'addetto stampa dello Zenit ha smentito, ecco le parole riportate da goal.com:"A noi non è arrivata nessuna offerta formale per il giocatore, lo Zenit ha ribadito più volte che il giocatore costa tanto e se qualcuno lo vorrebbe deve offrire una cifra sostanziosa per prenderlo, quello che dice la stampa in questo momento non corrisponde alla realtà dei fatti. "*



Vabbè c'era da aspettarselo. La notizia era uscito su un giornaletto belga e non era neanche stata ripresa da altre testate del paese.


----------



## Aron (24 Giugno 2015)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Comunque secondo me prima del 1 Luglio qualcuno viene acquistato, non ci si può presentare il giorno del raduno con Agazzi, Bonera, Albertazzi, Zaccardo, Muntari e compagnia cantante, sarebbe ridicolo



Purtroppo si sta profilando lo stesso mercato degli ultimi anni.
Se Berlusconi cambia idea, lo fa subito. 
Chiama Galliani in questo momento, gli dice di presentare al Napoli un'offerta da 50 milioni per Higuain, e l'argentino entro domani sera arriva a Milano. 

Non si stanno facendo neanche operazioni minori sotto i dieci milioni.
L'unica cosa fatta è Rodrigo Ely e forse Jose Mauri, entrambi a zero.

I segnali sono purtroppo inequivocabili.
Aspettiamo e speriamo in un cambio di programma, ma Galliani a questo punto farebbe bene a darsi da fare con le cessioni per autofinanziarci.


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *L'addetto stampa dello Zenit ha smentito, ecco le parole riportate da goal.com:"A noi non è arrivata nessuna offerta formale per il giocatore, lo Zenit ha ribadito più volte che il giocatore costa tanto e se qualcuno lo vorrebbe deve offrire una cifra sostanziosa per prenderlo, quello che dice la stampa in questo momento non corrisponde alla realtà dei fatti. "*



Si ma il giocatore ha solo due anni di contratto e ha già detto che vuole andare il via..quindi partirà e nessuno è disposto a pagarlo più di 25-30...il problema semmai è se intervengono altre squadre..


----------



## Litte2307 (24 Giugno 2015)

Adesso stiamo a vedere cosa riporterà di ulteriori informazioni il sito belga... Sono curioso di saperlo


----------



## Louis Gara (24 Giugno 2015)

*Pare che la notizia battuta dal portale belga sia falsa, così dicono alcuni fan club milanisti francesi su Twitter. Dato che la notizia non è stata ripresa da alcun sito o quotidiano, continuiamo qui: http://www.milanworld.net/milan-per-witsel-trattativa-lunga-e-lo-zenit-smentisce-vt29509.html*


----------

